# Cat Toothpaste??



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello Yall!....My hubby accidentally bought toothpaste for cat's........I need to brush my babies teeth tomorrow...my question is do yall think it would be allright to use on dog's????

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

The ingredients are probably the same in both--just marketed separately for dogs and cats. Maybe you can look up the ingredients for the same brand's dog toothpaste online and compare them to be sure?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I've had cats all my life (except just now) and I don't recall ever brushing their teeth. How does a cat react when you try that?


----------

